# Best afternoon tea in DUbai?



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi my folks are over at the moment and would love to have afternoon tea somewhere. We have been to raffles Singapore and mount nelson on cape town and were wondering if there is a comparable place in dubai?

Has anyone been to the Palace old town for tea? 
Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Burj Al Arab is great
At.mosphere at Burj Khalifa also has a nice afternoon tea.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Only if any of them have good scones and clotted cream, then it will be worth the price. Just.

My wife and I stayed at The Palace over Christmas. We didn't do tea, as such, as we were more likely to have have a puff or three of nargila around the pool, enjoying the sunny "winter" weather.

But I would meet/take my pare's there for afternoon tea. Lovely western/arabian decor and welcoming atmosphere and there's plenty to do around and outside the hotel - mall, shops, cafes too, if the The Lobby doesn't suit. I'd imagine it would be a welcome relief from the current heat too.


----------



## angel32 (Jun 30, 2011)

marc said:


> Burj Al Arab is great
> At.mosphere at Burj Khalifa also has a nice afternoon tea.


Well,
I also agree with this man,
Burj Al Arab is great place for it.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven`t been myself but a few friends have had afternoon tea at Atlantis and said it was a bit special, so might be worth a look.


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

i went to the burj al arab last week and it was fantastic , i would recommend that u make a reservation though


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

THE place used to be the Royal Mirage, what is now known as The Palace, One and Only - on the balcony on the first floor. However since they built the Palm, the glamour has gone from the place. The Ritz Carlton always used to be good too, but I think it's gone downhill since JBR came along.

I still find tea at the Arabian Court very nice (the second hotel) although you don't really get to enjoy it whilst watching the sun set anymore. I wonder what the Zabeel Saray is like - they certainly have a magnificent view from their terrace but I doubt that Jumeirah will get the English Tea concept. Actually I take it all back; I had an amazing afternoon tea at the Al Qasr a couple of times I could actually afford it and they certainly have the views.


----------



## Lexi2008 (Jul 10, 2011)

There is one Tea house in Tecom (near Layia Oak and Byblos). It is called Tea For You. They are serving high tea in the afternoon. The pot of blooming tea is amazing and the plates of teatime treats are also good. The price is 59 for 2-3 persons.


----------

